# (Solved) Name/watermarks???



## DireWolfJ4 (Feb 16, 2020)

So i made some art that i was gonna post on furaffinity or on here and i was scared that if i didnt put my user or name or whatever on it, people could steal my work because well it has no ones name on it. Is a watermark or user/name really needed???


----------



## PercyD (Feb 16, 2020)

Its not, but it's advised.
I always incorporate my signature into all my artwork, usually in a place where it cannot be removed and it's by the focal point.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Feb 16, 2020)

DireWolfJ4 said:


> So i made some art that i was gonna post on furaffinity or on here and i was scared that if i didnt put my user or name or whatever on it, people could steal my work because well it has no ones name on it. Is a watermark or user/name really needed???


No they aren't needed. It's just a choice of whether or not you think you want it to be safer from theft. Which it is unlikely to happen but if you want to make sure you can always add one. Nothing required of them though


----------



## PercyD (Feb 16, 2020)

This is a good example btw-
It's just part of my style/part of the piece. It would be really hard for someone to edit it out.


----------



## DireWolfJ4 (Feb 16, 2020)

Bluefiremark II said:


> No they aren't needed. It's just a choice of whether or not you think you want it to be safer from theft. Which it is unlikely to happen but if you want to make sure you can always add one. Nothing required of them though


Thanks, i'll keep that in mind


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Feb 16, 2020)

TBH, I'm not sure watermarks/signatures really deter theft that much. Editing tools being what they are, if someone wants the watermark gone it'll be gone. Hate to say it Percy, I could have that gone in 10 minutes or less, depending on how subtle I wanted it to be (I assume it's the giant "B"). However, the art is distinct enough you're not protecting it with the watermark, you're protecting it with the style. Carve a unique enough style, and art theft is likely to be caught by people recognizing it, watermark or not.

A watermark large enough to not be worth trying to remove is also a turn off for people looking at the art - they can't see the art under the protection, and it can come off as a bit arrogant (thinking you're that good you need so much protection) or too commercial (think about what Geddy Images or any other stock photo site does). I would instead advocate for treating the signature/watermarking as branding. Come up with a distinct enough logo and folks will start to recognize that the art they like is all one artist and come find you.


----------



## PercyD (Feb 16, 2020)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> TBH, I'm not sure watermarks/signatures really deter theft that much. Editing tools being what they are, if someone wants the watermark gone it'll be gone. Hate to say it Percy, I could have that gone in 10 minutes or less, depending on how subtle I wanted it to be (I assume it's the giant "B"). However, the art is distinct enough you're not protecting it with the watermark, you're protecting it with the style. Carve a unique enough style, and art theft is likely to be caught by people recognizing it, watermark or not.
> 
> A watermark large enough to not be worth trying to remove is also a turn off for people looking at the art - they can't see the art under the protection, and it can come off as a bit arrogant (thinking you're that good you need so much protection) or too commercial (think about what Geddy Images or any other stock photo site does). I would instead advocate for treating the signature/watermarking as branding. Come up with a distinct enough logo and folks will start to recognize that the art they like is all one artist and come find you.


It's a PD =u=//

And thanks for the feedback. Yea, my style is unique enough that I don't think any one would try to steal it. And I feel my signatures are integrated enough into the style that it doesn't look arrogant or commercial. Just 'me'.  Good advice~


----------



## DireWolfJ4 (Feb 16, 2020)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> TBH, I'm not sure watermarks/signatures really deter theft that much. Editing tools being what they are, if someone wants the watermark gone it'll be gone. Hate to say it Percy, I could have that gone in 10 minutes or less, depending on how subtle I wanted it to be (I assume it's the giant "B"). However, the art is distinct enough you're not protecting it with the watermark, you're protecting it with the style. Carve a unique enough style, and art theft is likely to be caught by people recognizing it, watermark or not.
> 
> A watermark large enough to not be worth trying to remove is also a turn off for people looking at the art - they can't see the art under the protection, and it can come off as a bit arrogant (thinking you're that good you need so much protection) or too commercial (think about what Geddy Images or any other stock photo site does). I would instead advocate for treating the signature/watermarking as branding. Come up with a distinct enough logo and folks will start to recognize that the art they like is all one artist and come find you.


Well now that ive red this post, in this piece of artwork of mine should i just take away the whole DireWolfJ4 thing (even though that is my user showing the artworks mine) and put Like Dire or J4 to make it shorter just so thats its not like taking away from the look of the art? Or should i not even bother with one because at this point i dont think its not even needed because it just taking away from the art? FYI: this characters name is Dire, and he is my persona


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Feb 16, 2020)

I think you're thinking too hard here...


----------



## DireWolfJ4 (Feb 16, 2020)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> I think you're thinking too hard here...


Im sorry ;w; Its just that im new to this stuff, you know furrie stuff.


----------



## PercyD (Feb 16, 2020)

DireWolfJ4 said:


> Im sorry ;w; Its just that im new to this stuff, you know furrie stuff.


Its okay~. Everyone has to start somewhere.

You don't have to write a whole paragraph on your piece. Just like your initials or something near the face is fine.


----------



## DireWolfJ4 (Feb 16, 2020)

PercyD said:


> Its okay~. Everyone has to start somewhere.
> 
> You don't have to write a whole paragraph on your piece. Just like your initials or something near the face is fine.


Alrighty, thanks :3, you guys were big help


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Feb 16, 2020)

Fun fact, I just hit refresh and this was the first post.


----------



## DireWolfJ4 (Feb 16, 2020)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> Fun fact, I just hit refresh and this was the first post.
> 
> View attachment 81286


Cool, Nice to see people can see my art. In the end i ultimately decided that im not gonna put a user a signature or anything. I only might do it if its like a BIG(important) project/art piece of mine or something.


----------



## Smoozy4 (May 4, 2021)

I agree with Ziggy.  When I started out, I didn't have my own unique style. Developing your own style is very important advice. At first, I would just redraw the images I liked and leave watermarks.  And then I would find them freely available without marking and no one knew the real author. But with time I developed my style and then people recognized my art by themselves. Now I sometimes use image enhancer in my work. I'm surprised at how smart AIs have become. Often it raises the quality of the image considerably and makes the work easier. Do you think it's worth it to make everything perfect all at once?


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (May 4, 2021)

I was all over the table with my art back in the day. I sometimes signed with my real name, and sometimes something else. Sometimes not at all. Don't think I had anything stolen, but it may be because I wasn't that good.


----------

